
How Many Mass Shootings Are There, Really? - ca98am79
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/04/opinion/how-many-mass-shootings-are-there-really.html?_r=0
======
DougN7
Very interesting article. Wonder what the numbers would be for similarly
counted "mass vehicular homocides" involving alcohol?

